# Delta 9178-dst struck bonnet nut



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Ran into a situation yesterday. Customer had a 3 year old delta 9178 Dst touch kitchen faucet with the diamond cartridge In it. There water is super rusty and it had been leaking down the handle for months. Good thing is delta sent them new faucet parts. Bad thing is the bonnet nut was stuck on the faucet so much I couldn't get it to budge even holding the faucet with a strap wrench and putting a pipe wrench on the bonnet nut
Tried wd40 and PB Blaster. But I don't think they could soak far enough in to do anything. 
They ended up just getting a new faucet but I was curious if any of you had more ideas in these situations. There haven't been to many faucets I couldn't fix in my years. Lol. 
Thx for the replys.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

PB through the hot supply hose blow it out wait 5 minutes, eat some Wheaties and TRY HARDER! Hahahaha it's gonna give or it's gonna break IDGAFudge*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A pipe wrench probably ovaled the nut. I see a bonnet nut....especially delta....it's getting cut off


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> A pipe wrench probably ovaled the nut. I see a bonnet nut....especially delta....it's getting cut off


Problem with the new diamond cartridge faucets Is the bonnet nut is 3" long and the female threads are at the bottom.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

What about using a spud wrench instead of a pipe wrench?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Did ya fix the rusty water problem?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Did ya fix the rusty water problem?


Being tested and quoted as we type lol.


----------

